# Mouth Rot?



## qyrus (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi all, I've got some problems going on with my gourami's but I'm not certain what it is. The greenish red one has an injury I suspect she got from sparring with my other female, has it developed into mouth rot?


















The other has swelling(?) on it's gill cover on one side.










I'll try to get better pictures later on when I can get my hands on a proper camera.

Should I remove and medicate or leave alone? I've got kanacyn and maracyn plus on hand but I rather not medicate unlesss I need to.

Thanks in advance,
Jim


----------



## qyrus (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are some better pictures


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

My guess is it's a result of territorial/mating aggression; happens to kissing gouramis a lot, also with some cichlids. Watch them carely and be prepared to dose Melafix/Pimafix if infection occurs. It's probably nothing big, but keep an eye on them just in case.


----------

